# Brahms first symphony



## Mark60 (Mar 27, 2009)

Do you know if it is published in CD the Brahms First Symphony with Claudio Abbado / Wiener Philharmoniker / DG early 70s?
It 's a formidable analytical version, in agreement with the very intersting, rational Abbado of those years. A very different First from the more recent version with Berlin: it is to know. Maybe someone still has the old LP.


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

It doesnt appear to have been released on CD yet afaik? - Just Abbado/BPO and Bohm/VPO on CD at Amazon .


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I haven't heard it. Gramophone panned it, which often doesn't mean much.

FYI, a pretty good Abbado discography, but still a lot of work to be done...

http://www.abbadiani.it/italiano/abbado/Discografia.html


----------



## Mark60 (Mar 27, 2009)

I think the Brahms 1/Wiener Ph./Abbado/DG is really beautiful, I find there the same lucidity in magnificent Prokofiev / Romeo and Juliet / Chout /LSO Decca / Abbado 1967. Sometimes the labels do not republish the best things.


----------



## billeames (Jan 17, 2014)

Yes, at hmv.co.jp Limited edition. I am 5 years late in answering this! Released July 2014.

http://www.hmv.co.jp/en/artist_Brah...-1-Abbado-Vienna-Philharmonic-Limited_5753689

Complete set with various orchestras otherwise unavailable. Need buying service to purchase online.

http://tower.jp/item/2880518/ブラームス：-交響曲全集＜タワーレコード限定＞


----------

